# [SOLVED] Quicktime player auto loads in Chrome



## Grannygeek (Jan 20, 2009)

I just posted a new webpage with a very simple embedded audio player. It is set to sit quietly until turned on. It works fine in Firefox and IE, but autoloads with the page in Chrome. 

Here is the code:

<embed src="http://sharonlippincott.com/Podcasts/KarenWalker-Following_the_Whispers.mp3" 
width="140" height="40" autostart="false" loop="FALSE"> 
</embed>

The page URL is http://sharonlippincott.com/Home_R2.html. 

I'm going to leave it as it is for now, because so few people are using Chrome, and hopefully I'll find a solution.

Any other ideas on a slightly more sophisticated player that would work around this problem?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Quicktime player auto loads in Chrome*

Try to find a good Flash-based player to do this with, embedding mp3 files as-is rarely works, and requires the QuickTime plug-in, which not everybody has. Chrome auto-loads the QuickTime plug-in because that's what Chrome does.

When I tried to look at your blog page, IE crashed. I don't know why.


----------



## Grannygeek (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Quicktime player auto loads in Chrome*

Thanks. I tried a couple of flash players. I use one on my blog. But it's too big to fit in this space and I don't see a way to alter it. I'll keep looking. Quicktime won't work in any browser on my desktop computer... Who knows? Safari can't see this plugin at all on this computer, but does on my laptop. 

Obviously your advice to go Flash is timely.

You are not the first to report IE problems. But I keep hearing about IE problems with other sites too.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Quicktime player auto loads in Chrome*

Can you post the markup for the flash-based player you are using? There should be a way to change the size.

Since IE is the most common browser, I recommend you solve this issue. I know IE is fundamentally broken, but you don't really have much of a choice.


----------



## Grannygeek (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Quicktime player auto loads in Chrome*

Well, yes, I can post it, and I see that it is easily modifiable. Thank you for spurring me to look again. I also see that it is the Google player, which recent reports claim is not working. Huh! Here's what I have:

<embed style="font-family: georgia;" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.google.com/reader/ui/3247397568-audio-player.swf?audioUrl=http://www.sharonlippincott.com/Podcasts/KarenWalker-Following_the_Whispers.mp3" allowscriptaccess="never" quality="best" bgcolor="#ffffff" wmode="window" flashvars="playerMode=embedded" width="400" height="27"></embed>

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Quicktime player auto loads in Chrome*



> <embed style="font-family: georgia;" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.google.com/reader/ui/3247397568-audio-player.swf?audioUrl=http://www.sharonlippincott.com/Podcasts/KarenWalker-Following_the_Whispers.mp3" allowscriptaccess="never" quality="best" bgcolor="#ffffff" wmode="window" flashvars="playerMode=embedded" *width="400" height="27"*></embed>


I have bolded and italicized the attributes that will re-size the player. Don't worry about things looking squinchy, Flash can automagically re-size itself to fit almost any dimensions. I think the attributes themselves are self-explanatory, once they have been pointed out.

I would use the Satay Method to implement Flash objects, but that's a detail.


----------



## Grannygeek (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Quicktime player auto loads in Chrome - SOLVED*

I found a flash player that works. Problem solved. Thanks both!


----------

